
Ranger - tosh
https://github.com/ranger/ranger/
======
bradknowles
From the link:

ranger is a console file manager with VI key bindings. It provides a
minimalistic and nice curses interface with a view on the directory hierarchy.
It ships with rifle, a file launcher that is good at automatically finding out
which program to use for what file type.

